# How to seal/store smoked mozzarella



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm smoking a bunch of cheese now and I'm not sure what I should do with the smoked mozzarella ball I have. Should I vacu seal it like the rest of the cheese and age it for at least two weeks? Any info would be appreciated.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Mozzarella is one of the rare cheeses that you don't have to age.That's why a lot of people throw in string cheese when they smoke other cheese - it helps them make it through the aging process with their other cheese. Have at it man & enjoy


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

Smoking B, your saying eat it and don't vacu seal it? I just sealed it. I tasted it and it was pretty harsh after 3 hours.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't know how long you had it in for but I usually don't age any of my mozz unless I smoke a lot of it. Depending on what wood you used though it might need a short rest... It's all a subjective thing though as far as how much smoke anyone likes their cheese to have - if it seems harsh to you by all means let it rest a while but it probably won't need as much time as your other cheese.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'll let it rest a week or so in the vacu seal and try it out. Appreciate your help.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup - enjoy your cheese man


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 cheese is all vacu sealed. I'll try the motz in a week or two. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

